# Screw Jars vs. Organizers



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OR










Since my dad moved out, I sort of inherited all of his tools and workstation that he built. But I would like to organize it again because since he left, I've neglected to do so and as a result, I have a lot of items that are either left misplaced and can't be found or just scattered all over the desk (as you'll see in the images below).

I spoke to him about organizing my screws, bolts/nuts and nails in organizers like the second picture above but he told me that he's always found it better to put them in empty jars since:


You can fit more
You won't risk mixing things up if the case dividers come off
You can still see which screws are in the jars while they sit on the shelf, unlike the case organizers that will be stacked one on top of another.
He also said that the glass jars are more sturdy than the plastic case organizers which will bend and sometimes crack over time leaving you with a mess to reorganize.

I would like to know/see what your garages look like and how they are organized or even have you all give me a little advice. I am new at home improvement/renovations since I've become the man in the charge of the house and would like to assume that organizing myself accordingly is a good place to start.

Here are photos of my garage:



























































































I'm open to any and all suggestions! Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

2 3X6 drawer metal storage cabinets (36 drawers total). 10" wide 5 drawer filing cabinet. Akro (plastic) bins of various sizes. And.....a few of the plastic cases...:grin:. It's easier to grab the plastic case and take it with you.

Also have a mechanic's tool chest and a few tool boxes with trays. Home made (ca. '78) wooden carpenters chest with drawers......chest on chest with wheels. The wheel base is made of 2X6 white oak and can be used as a dolly.......can easily support the front of my van.....:thumb:

20' of work bench with 4 drawers mounted underneath. Linear wood rack 8' tall and can handle 12' material (divided into 5 horizontal sections). 33 unit 'pigeon hole' wall unit (home made) for various supplies, tools, motor oils, etc.

No glass jars.....they break if dropped on the concrete floor....:nonono:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

If I didn't have the work desk, I'd consider all of that stuff but I want ideas that can utilizie the desk space/cupboards and shelves. Also, it would help me get more ideas if you'd be willing to post photos of your workstation, rather than listing them.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got to remember SABL is probably a lot older than you and he will have tons of more tools than you have.

I have probably 1000 square feet of just basement space alone and it is loaded with tools/parts. Parts are in everything from baby food jars to 5 gallon buckets (w/lids). I got parts cabinets, roll around boxes, wall lockers, file cabinets, shelves, etc. Use what you have available.

A couple of things I noticed you don't have:

Electric drill
socket sets
wrench set

Got to have them !

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just leave it as it is. You know as well as I do if you organized it, you won't be able to find a thing when you need it.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Got to remember SABL is probably a lot older than you and he will have tons of more tools than you have.


True but the tools are all my dad's. I simply inherited them when he moved out. 



> A couple of things I noticed you don't have:
> 
> Electric drill
> socket sets
> wrench set


I have 2 corded drills and 1 battery powered drill; all of which were hidden when I took the picture, which explains why you didn't see them. Here's my newest one:



















I don't have a wrench set but do I really need the set if I have these:



















And no, the ratchet/socket set I don't have. My dad took that with him when he left but I can borrow it if I should ever need it. I don't see a need to buy another one unless I use it frequently. They're quite expensive too if you want a good set (between 150-200$).

I also noticed that I have an orbital sander but have not and do not know how to use it. I'll check out some videos. 

Lastly, burried in the back of my work desk, I found a 6" bench grinder by Black and Decker. It looks almost brand new. I don't know what my dad could have needed/bought that for... 



> just leave it as it is. You know as well as I do if you organized it, you won't be able to find a thing when you need it.


Yes, you have a point; I know where my things are now. But if I find a better way to organize them, because as you've seen from the top of the desk, there a lot of items that are not stored anywhere. I always find myself buying things (i.e. toilet parts, screws, bulbs, engine oil, etc.) only to later discover that my dad already had everything! That's why I want to organize it better.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I use multiple methods, depending on the size of the hardware.

For smaller parts or quantities, Plano clear divided boxes.

For larger quantities, these: Search Results for stanley organizer at The Home Depot


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The best way to organize small repair parts is not to bother keeping them around. Easier to find them at lowes. Let them organize for you!


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Raylo said:


> The best way to organize small repair parts is not to bother keeping them around. Easier to find them at lowes. Let them organize for you!


And then have to spend money every time I need something rather than having it already.. no thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Got to remember SABL is probably a lot older than you
> BG


 . . a lot older . . really, really old! !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it boils down to how much you have. I use baby food jars, old coffee cans, parts cabinets. Then it gets down to how well you are going to separate them. I have literally 100's of thousands of fasters. (bolts, nuts, screws, washers) Most are sorted too by diameter/threads per inch. To sort fasters you need gauges. I also have a couple of thread gauges to sort by threads per inch.

Small stuff is in little jars, things like 1/2 bolts/nuts are in old coffee cans.
Dry wall/deck screws are factory boxes as are nails.

You name it, I use it for a storage. But probably my favorite are the clear plastic peanut butter containers. The are cleaned out and label removed. To remove labels generally takes a hot air gun. 

Power tools are in either a cabinets (wall lockers/roll around cabinets) saws/cutting tools are stored in lockers, cabinet/wall lockers). I pretty much have a small hardware store in my basement/garage.

I had a neighbor that came over to visit me, when he went home he told his wife it was not a visit but adventure 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> To remove labels generally takes a hot air gun.


Or just let the container sit in hot water for a while. 



> I had a neighbor that came over to visit me, when he went home he told his wife it was not a visit but adventure


I would love to see a small video or even pictures touring your _hardware store_. It would make my day! :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I amy post a few pictures........but I will be embarrassed ..............

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What will you be embarrassed about?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I would go with jars or maybe those little drawer cabinets, but stay away from those divider things you have a picture of, because they're a real pain. 

And one of the most important things to remember in a garage or any shop if you want to keep it organized is _put it up when you're done!_


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> stay away from those divider things you have a picture of, because they're a real pain.


I learned the hard way. When you accidentally knock of a divider, everything gets mixed. I won't buy anymore. I'm gonna start collecting those plastic peanut butter and mayonnaise jars.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> I amy post a few pictures........but I will be embarrassed ..............
> 
> BG


*I know I would be very embarassed......my son had control of this garage for 3 years. 



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I would go with jars or maybe those little drawer cabinets, but stay away from those divider things you have a picture of, because they're a real pain.
> 
> And one of the most important things to remember in a garage or any shop if you want to keep it organized is _put it up when you're done! _


The removeable dividers are a pain....I've had 'em.

*Progress is being made in the garage.....my son has finally started on it. Now that he has taken some initiative I will help.....if I had started doing it on my own it would all fall on my shoulders. It's a mess!! Still have engines, transfer cases, transmissions, and general clutter.......:nonono:. At least he has enough cleared away from my bench so I can get close to it. Not only do I have space underneath for storage I have a shelf down there. 

Now.....if I can just get him to bring stuff back in the garage (and put it away) after working on things outside the garage.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, the only ones I'll use have fixed dividers.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

It's gonna take a while to collect that many plastic transparent containers... hmm


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Eat more peanut butter and buy smaller jars......:grin:

Ask neighbors to save the mayo or PB jars for you.....if they have kids the odds are better for collecting jars.....:laugh:

No problem around here. Youngest g-kid loves plain Miracle Whip sandwiches and all 3 of 'em go through plenty of PB.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

SABL said:


> Eat more peanut butter and buy smaller jars......:grin:
> 
> Ask neighbors to save the mayo or PB jars for you.....if they have kids the odds are better for collecting jars.....:laugh:
> 
> No problem around here. Youngest g-kid loves plain Miracle Whip sandwiches and all 3 of 'em go through plenty of PB.


I'm allergic to peanuts haha oddly enough :rofl:
My sister eats a lot of nutella and PB but she never remembers to keep the jars, even after I've told her. I think I'm gonna start sticking a reminder under her jars saying "Keep me" so she sees it through the jar upon scooping her last spoonful :rofl:


----------

